

A $250 million bet that social is just getting started - grellas
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/21/the-kleiner-perkins-sfund-a-250-million-bet-that-social-is-just-getting-started/

======
Tycho
An interesting property of social network websites occurred to me today: the
bigger something like Facebook becomes, the greater its inertia, and the less
it is able to change direction and compete. What I mean is, having your
grandparents, parents, in-laws, bosses, etc. all on Facebook starts to become
very limiting. Many people will feel much more inhibited about what they can
write/broadcast, and therefore may look for fresh social networks where they
can act differently. So, yes, I think Social is just getting started. And the
money making aspect of it is _definitely_ just getting started. I can imagine
sites like say a SN for hackers - so you can bitch about the Swing framework
to people who understand and wont think you're a ridiculous geek.

